# Thompson 50 cal. Scout muzzle loader reduced to $100.00 SOLD



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thompson Center Arms 50 cal. Scout for sale. Was my late father in laws, superb condition--could not find manual.
$150.00 P.M. please :shock:reduced to $100.00 ----SOLD


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Found a book and some cast bullets that go with the gun.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Buy this Ruger sp101 .32 H&R mag for $400.00 and get the muzzle loader for $50.00.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

sold


----------

